# My boy Mojo...



## KittyPoppa (Feb 6, 2004)

From that day some 19 years ago, I had gone by the Animal Shelter in West LA and my little gray and white Mojo was the most active amongst his other little brothers and sisters, I wanted to take him, but it was lunch time and I had to come back, when I arrived at 5pm, there was a woman looking in at the same kittens and he was still there, running around and she said she thinks she is going to get a kitten and I said good, because I was here earlier and I want him.....I drove home with the little ball of fur on my lap, up my arm, in the palm of my hand and began a wonderful relationship with very loving and wonderful little kitty.

When he was kitten he would cuddle up next to my head and sleep, I remember one night waking up itching like crazy as a flea had jumped inside my ear, after that, Mojo as much as he didnt like it, was introduced to the home flea bath, he didnt like it, but he tolerated a few when he was young.

He often thought he was dog, I would roll up a little aluminum foil ball and he would chase after it and bring it back like a little puppy.

When I lived on the North Side of Santa Monica, I would let him be an indoor outdoor cat and he would bring me gifts, birds that he would catch, I always knew as my female roommate would scream and he would bring back a sparrow in his mouth that was still alive.....I remember watching him one time out my bedroom window stalk a bird and fly up in the air with his paws out about feet and catch the bird mid flight....

Numerous girlfriends, 1 wife, all the ups and downs my life through at me, he was always there, loving uncondionally....at one point in my life, I had lost my job, my apartment, put all my stuff in storage and drove to Arkansas and gave him to a friend to watch for about 6 months, I remember that last night with him, petting him telling him I loved him and I'd be back.....I remember coming back and him just looking at my and running and hiding and just feeling him being hurt emotionally, but I got him back, we got on our feet again and our happy little family of two was together again.....

I remember the big Northridge Earthquake scared him so much, **** it scared me! He just wanted to get outside, didn go anywhere, sat in the bushes right outside the window, but didnt want to be in the house, guess he figured the building was going to colapse.

A bout with Urinary Tract infection, scared us both, but he made it through that, another bout with Fatty Liver disease and once again, he pulled through.....

Moving in with my then girlfriend and now wife who had a dog and tolerating us bringing home a new puppy.....He and the puppy (Charlie) always got along, played together and Charlie would get between the other dog and the cat as if to seem like he was protecting Mojo....

He used to enjoy going out in the backyard and rolling around in the sunshine, eating grass which I always discouraged, but I think most of all he just loved me.....always sleeping by my side on the bed, greeting me when I came home from work, following me around the house....He was truly a wonderful animal and friend.....I will miss him dearly, but his last days he went through alot and as his body failed him, he had to move on to a better place.

I'll always love you Mojo!


----------



## Aonir (Aug 18, 2003)

Have fun at the bridge, Mojo!


----------



## PrincessClaire (Jan 16, 2004)

Hey Mojo if Spike is there please be his friend


----------



## queen of the nile (Aug 16, 2003)

He sounded like a very sweet cat. I'm glad you had so much time to share with him throughout the years.


----------



## Mike (Jan 27, 2004)

Mojo lives on in your memories and now in ours, as well.

See you on the other side, Mojo.

Poppa, you are in my prayers.

Peace be with you,
Mike


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

How wonderfully you have described your dear little friend. And what wonderful memories you have. You can connect him to so many major events in your life. It's so hard to say goodbye, but he lives in your heart. And I think the words "so long" are more appropriate. I believe you and your friend will be together again. God bless.


----------



## Ioana (Jul 12, 2003)

May sweet Mojo rest in peace


----------



## threecats (Jan 8, 2004)

What wonderful adventures you shared together. Thank you for letting us share them with you.

Rest in peace, sweet Mojo.


----------

